# Pirate's 2016 Projects



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

So, to try and keep everything I've been working on in one place, this will be my "projects" page for 2016. Some of you might have stumbled upon a posting here or there about what's new so some of this won't be new for you.

Mike's 4 Channel Prop Controller:





My first animated / servo project:















An updated popup prop:





As things move along, I'll update here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been watching your first steps into animation with a lot of interest because we'd like to add that skill one of these days as well.

Glad you're putting this in one thread to make it easier for us to follow!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Roxy. Wasn't sure if I was going to post everything or not but since it might interest someone, figured why not post at least the ones I'm working on now. I have a ton of "cool" ideas that I never actually build so I don't actually get building on some things for several years. :googly:

As for the animatronics, it is still a work in progress and I have a huge learning curve. Baby steps ... I'm trying something simple.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!! You got some good stuff going on


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Hairazor ... its a start.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work Dave!
I'm jealous! 
I no savvy the inner workings, just the outer portions 
I'll be following this closely.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Man! You are becoming an animation machine! I love it all but can't wait to see what you do with the cat. The head/mouth movement is great! I need to up my game on this kind of stuff, but it will more likely happen when we stop doing the walkthrough haunt and I can focus on my yard display and all the little details. Awesome work!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks bobzilla & jdubbya. It's taken me years to get up the nerve to try this stuff out. I figured I'd better at least give it a shot or it would be another year gone. :googly:


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

All great projects. 

I have a skeleton dog that's very similar to the cat you have. I think I'm going to have to add servos to him now.

The linear actuator with the 2 bar lift also interests me. I've been looking for a way to pop a wheely bin lid open a fair way without pneumatics.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks David. I have several bonez critters I am going to animate but for now, it's just the cat. I have a project with a skeleton vulture that will be kinda cool ... I hope.

As for the 2 bar lift, I took a quick video of the inner workings if that will help.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the video. I like how it's a pretty snappy action. Going to look for actuators now. Gawd... lol


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The one I found was a 230mm/s=9.2inch/sec high speed tubular actuator. The faster it moves the less weight it can push/pull. You'll have to figure out what you need for your application. Good luck and be sure to post when you get started or at least when your done.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, those actuators are not all that cheap. Did you get yours on eBay, AliExpress or ??


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Compared to all the websites I searched, Aliexpress was the cheapest. I got mine for $70 with free shipping. Showed up in 5 days.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ya, I'm jealous too. Like Bobzilla I've got no aptitude for the "inner". I bought a beginner electronics kit (like several of of us here did) and it's still sitting unopened in my garage. It scares me!!!!
I look forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Halloween Lady. I do a ton of "research" and it was time I gave it a shot. Either I have a cool new prop or its a learning experience. LOL


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Dave, this all looks awesome! I am also interested in the 12v linear actuator. I will have to go check out some specs... Keep the vids a coming- One question about the actuator, does it make much noise?
-Mike


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

mikkojay said:


> One question about the actuator, does it make much noise?


Thanks Mike. Actually, these actuators are very quiet. Makes a slight "hum" when it moves but that's about it.

I'm sure you know, these electric actuators have a duty cycle so they can't run like a pneumatic cylinder. This one has a 25% duty cycle. Just something to keep in mind if you decide to give it a try.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that is some great movement..... nice work.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job on all of your projects!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Headless & Copchick. Working on something else since a package from eBay showed up 5 days early! :googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Managed to get an eCig, small air pump & 2 LED's into a plastic flintlock pistol.






Still a work in progress but I'm happy it fit inside & still works!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it Dave!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seeing everything you're getting done is making me feel like a slacker:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Just making up for last year Roxy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I posted this in the Showroom but I'll post it here too ... last year's cannon I had so much trouble getting to work. Finally, it's done!






New LED muzzle flash, a new fuse was added to the back and the controller is rewired. I believe this one is ready for the display!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the start of the next prop ... the pirate barker parrot.






It's a crude start but after 2 days of fighting JUST to get inside the thing without tearing it up a lot, not bad for about 5 minutes of tinkering.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Way cool, Dave! You're going to have one kick- butt display of new props on Halloween.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Roxy ... I have a bunch of new props in various stages of being done. Let's hope I actually finish them this year. :googly:


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I love it. I haven't seen anything like that for sale over here. Probably a good thing as i already have too many projects on the go !


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, these things have been around here for awhile. They go pretty high $$$ for some but others on ebay go for a few bucks because they are missing pieces (remote, perch, etc). Now that these aren't too hard to "hack", you might be able to get one in your area a bit cheaper? I've had this one for almost 2 years and just now got around to doing something with it. LOL


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Grabbing stuff like this when you find it cheap seems to be the way to go. It may not make it into your display straight away, but it's good to have a stash of stuff for when inspiration strikes.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Like Roxy said, way cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob ... maybe you'll hack one someday.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Hacked Squawkers McCall*

Last test sequence of the bird ... I think he'll do fine after some more playing around.






Next time you'll see him will be in the display.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the parrot! So looking forward to seeing everything come together!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks jdubbya


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, Dave, quit doing cool new stuff and leaving me in the dust:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL ... it only took 2 years to get this done ... you have plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice, Dave!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob. This guy is a lot of fun.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

I love the e-cig rig! I have a bunch of cartridges left over from the time I used them to quit smoking. I used to make my own juice too, from food grade vegetable glycerin. So many possibilities!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Mike. Biggest headache I had was soldering the wires inside the ecig. My gawd that was frustrating. Curious to see what you come up with next.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Next project is coming along nicely ... a bit "slow" ... but he's doing I what I expected.






Haven't figured out the exact scene but I have an idea.

Gratuitous dog shot ... just because a gator isn't enough. LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! The slow movement is actually rather unsettling. Makes you wonder if it's going to suddenly lunge forward or something! Love the dog! Mine would have been going nuts. Yours is like "just dad and his Halloween stuff. Ho-hum" lol!
Your display will be the one to watch this year. Everything is coming together so well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell Rio has been raised with scary props. He's totally, like, "whatever":jol:

Nice croc, and I like the sound effects you chose.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Looks great! The slow movement is actually rather unsettling. Makes you wonder if it's going to suddenly lunge forward or something! Love the dog! Mine would have been going nuts. Yours is like "just dad and his Halloween stuff. Ho-hum" lol!
> Your display will be the one to watch this year. Everything is coming together so well!


Since I have several things happening rather closely together I didn't want to overwhelm the visitors. I plan to have some fog that he'll be swimming through so a slow moving gator is ok. I hope everything comes together like I plan ... trying to up my game this year. 



RoxyBlue said:


> You can tell Rio has been raised with scary props. He's totally, like, "whatever":jol:
> 
> Nice croc, and I like the sound effects you chose.


I plan to add a gator growl/bellow to the sound fx just to get people's attention.

As for the pooch ...Rio is a big couch potato ... takes a lot to get any sort of reaction from him. LOL When I get back to working on the barrel pop-up ... we'll see if that elicits any reaction out of him. 

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!
Great addition to you pirate haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob ... been awhile since I added new props to the display.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Something I've been playing around with for my cannon scene.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool, Dave!
Very nice addition my friend


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, sounds like someone fell off the ship into the water! Man the life boats!:googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's it Roxy!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see more. I am still such a newbie at all this but I like to "research" and file away for "someday when I am better"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks very appropriate


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So cool! Awesome effect!


----------



## dirtTroll (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey IMU... On your 2 axis skull kit from Servo City, what kit did you go with??


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything is lookin great. I love the cannonball splash. Have you seen Costco's pirate skelli?


----------

